# Dora the explorer "grows up"



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

MSN A-List

'Dora the Explorer' grows up, but parents are not pleased -- Newsday.com

Ridiculous. She was cute the way she was before, no need to make her "grow up"- too many kids are in too much of a rush to be older anyway.

For me, this is more than just a cartoon character changing the way it looks. Dora used to be a kickass role model, she was smart and she was a real girl with a cute little belly. Not that you can't be cute AND smart, because you can... I just wish they'd leave the looking cute and stylish thing out of TV shows for kids so young. They're gonna get enough of that when they're older.

Your thoughts? 

Before:






After:







I will admit, those are some cute leggings!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah I saw that on CNN...I guess since I have a son...it has really not phased me...but I guess the new mommies want the same Dora so their kids can enjoy her as well.  But she needed at least a wardrobe update for real!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, a wardrobe update is good... I'm just so sad to see her completely change


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah!! If they just start with the velcro sneakers that may be all thats required


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 19, 2009)

She looks like a pre-pubescent Bratz doll.


----------



## COBI (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the newsday link did a decent job explaining that the "old" Dora isn't going away, but they are introducing an additional "older" line for older kids.  

The issue really seems to be that they made a marketing mis-step by using a silhouette teaser which made the new Dora appear to be wearing a super short skirt, etc.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

personally, i hate this kinda change. i mean....dora and her big ass head and her velcro LA Gears is what really made her cute to me. i mean whats next? a training bra? she gonna start dating Diego?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 19, 2009)

i read about his yesterday. i think she's still cute but a piece of me feels the old dora was better just because of the fact that kids tend to grow up way too fast these days. this new one looks like dora's teenage sister. lol! it's a tad too much

but those leggings ARE hot. lmao!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy shit, you mean kids grow up? I'm shocked and appalled that Nickelodeon would portray a child as someone who might one day get older. Anyone have a pitchfork and a torch I can borrow?


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_personally, i hate this kinda change. i mean....dora and her big ass head and her velcro LA Gears is what really made her cute to me. i mean whats next? a training bra? she gonna start dating Diego?_

 
This is what I mean. She's cute the way she is, and she's aimed at young kids. Her huge bobble head and little kid ways are cute.


*Stargazer*, I think you're missing the point I'm attempting to make. I get what you're saying, I'm just so sick of everything I see aimed at kids a lot more grown up than it should be. That's what I mean :nod:


----------



## makeba (Mar 19, 2009)

My 5yr old daughter loves Dora! i love the pre-school look to her myself. why make her grow up now, i mean what 12 plus year old may want to watch her! dang some things should not change. I mean dang they never let Bart Simpsons dumb azz grow up!! should he be married with children now!
(runs to go pout in the corner!)


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_My 5yr old daughter loves Dora! i love the pre-school look to her myself. why make her grow up now, i mean what 12 plus year old may want to watch her! dang some things should not change. I mean dang they never let Bart Simpsons dumb azz grow up!! should he be married with children now!
(runs to go pout in the corner!)_

 
I laughed out loud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I admit it... I'm turning 18 and I still prefer watching PBS Kids and PBS Sprout to MTV and other shows aimed at teenagers.


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe they should have just introduced her as Dora's older sister & let Dora be...


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxkat* 

 
_Maybe they should have just introduced her as Dora's older sister & let Dora be..._

 
Aw, that would be cute. I'm sure it would wind up with a spin off show like Diego, maybe they didn't want that?


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_.....she gonna start dating Diego?_

 
Ewww no!!! that's her cousin silly!

But I am kinda torn on the situation I think Dora is fine the way she is, I've watched that show with all my nieces (I have 7) since the oldest on was 5 (she's 13 now)....
I'm be ok with it if they are keeping the old Dora and just making a newer Dora for older kids...I have a niece who has loved Dora since she was little and as she grew up she had to "give her up" since her sister's made fun of her saying it as a "show for babies" and now she could watch the newer Dora w/o feeling bad.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_This is what I mean. She's cute the way she is, and she's aimed at young kids. Her huge bobble head and little kid ways are cute.


*Stargazer*, I think you're missing the point I'm attempting to make. I get what you're saying, I'm just so sick of everything I see aimed at kids a lot more grown up than it should be. That's what I mean :nod:_

 
Did you read the articles about this? Because this new Dora isn't:
1. A new show
2. Replacing Dora the Explorer
3. Aimed at the same demographic as Dora the Explorer

She's "more grown up" because she's AIMED at kids that are more grown up. Dora the Explorer is a show for preschoolers. This Dora is not.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Did you read the articles about this? Because this new Dora isn't:
1. A new show
2. Replacing Dora the Explorer
3. Aimed at the same demographic as Dora the Explorer

She's "more grown up" because she's AIMED at kids that are more grown up. Dora the Explorer is a show for preschoolers. This Dora is not._

 
I know- I wasn't posting about the article itself, I included the articles for people who were curious. I'm posting about the idea of a new Dora and changing it.


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

I understand why people who love her as she is are upset about the change.. and I absolutely agree with kids growing up wayy too fast now a days, but if the show remains just as educational for kids and the new Dora is still portrayed as an intelligent girl it could actually be sending out a good message to girls- especially those moving on to the 'tween' stage..


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Ewww no!!! that's her cousin silly!
_

 

ohh LMAO goes to show how much i know about the show!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 19, 2009)

thats kinda dumb. i dont see Dora at all. (I love Dora popsicles btw) It looks like a totally different character. She is cute, but not Dora. I'd call her Sara lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 19, 2009)

This reminds me of the Rugrats . They went from being babies to pre-teens in "Rugrats: All Growed Up". 

That show sucksed. I prefered the original Rugrats.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_This reminds me of the Rugrats . They went from being babies to pre-teens in "Rugrats: All Growed Up". 

That show sucksed. I prefered the original Rugrats._

 

Seriously. Talk about a disappointment...

I get that they want to add a Dora for older kids, but...it does make me a bit sad. It's hard enough going from a little kid to a tween and suddenly being told your favorite shows are no longer appropriate. I think with the youth being the youth today (I heard a 5 year old cussing the other day in Safeway) it'd do a world of good to perhaps prolong their stage of innocence. Once they hit high school--or apparently these days it's junior high--parents are null and void and they get exposed to all kinds of adult themes. If I had kids I'd encourage them to embrace their childhood. It's not good to grow up too fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






...said the girl who is a ballerina for a living. Well, I definitely embraced my childhood.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm..I don't get it..why are moms so upset? I think she looks fine..she still looks like a little kid

also, I read that they said the point of making a "grown up" Dora was so little kids can stay kids a little longer & still love Dora. You know how some kids are..they think once they're a year or 2 older, everything they use to love is baby-ish..


----------



## COBI (Mar 19, 2009)

I would think that people would like a "Dora" alternative for the 8-11 yo versus the current options that include the likes of Barbie and Bratz.  This is *not* a new Dora show, the new Dora will not replace the current "Dora the Explorer" show, and it is being marketed as a doll aimed at older kids.  It's a product growth item for children who have outgrown the "toddler" Dora. 

Seeing as it not intended for the 5 and under set, I'm not sure why people would relate it to trying to push kids to grow up too fast and be upset by it.  Maybe I'm missing something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I understand that the original post was to be about the change and the article was just an added point of reference, but really without the article I can see why the whole thing can be taken out of context.  It's the same reason initial reaction was negative IMHO: the images only provide half the story.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 20, 2009)

I actually like this change. I know my niece is a huge fan (and lives with us), so this is going to be interesting if I end up watching the new Dora with her.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 20, 2009)

but maggie hasn't changed a bit since day 1! (simpsons) she's a 20 yr old toddler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Did you read the articles about this? Because this new Dora isn't:
1. A new show
2. Replacing Dora the Explorer
3. Aimed at the same demographic as Dora the Explorer

She's "more grown up" because she's AIMED at kids that are more grown up. Dora the Explorer is a show for preschoolers. This Dora is not._

 
at the moment, i don't know how i feel about the older dora. yes it may be more appropriate for kids who are maturing, but wouldn't that just confuse the toddler's who are like, "why are they calling this other cartoon character Dora? that's not Dora!!!!" can't they just make up a new character that's like dora but just older? just like how they made another dora and just put short brown hair and renamed it diego?


----------



## florabundance (Mar 20, 2009)

It really makes no difference. As long as the point of her existence is to educate and entertain children, then what is the harm if her appearence changes? My niece is 3 and loves Dora. She equally, if not more so, loves Tombliboo, who looks like this:




I mean...I think we need to give children credit. I tend to find that _they're _the ones looking beyond the surface implications of something, and it's adults who need to be taught to not be so damn concerned with the way things seem as opposed to what they actually are.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_but maggie hasn't changed a bit since day 1! (simpsons) she's a 20 yr old toddler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






at the moment, i don't know how i feel about the older dora. yes it may be more appropriate for kids who are maturing, but wouldn't that just confuse the toddler's who are like, "why are they calling this other cartoon character Dora? that's not Dora!!!!" can't they just make up a new character that's like dora but just older? just like how they made another dora and just put short brown hair and renamed it diego? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know a lot of kids won't budge. I used to babysit 5 year old twins and they wouldn't even watch the Disney Channel or Arthur (who is "8 years old") because it's too "baby-ish" for them. Which is totally weird, but lots of other kids are like this too. But I'm glad it's a separate show and now completely replacing it- but I do agree it should be like her kick-ass older sister or cousin.

I'm the opposite, I pretty much only watch PBS Kids and Sprout... Which is weird too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I do watch Real Housewives and the style channel but those are my only exceptions


----------



## user79 (Mar 20, 2009)

I really don't know who Dora is but these comments from that article

 Quote:

  Dora the streetwalker. A sexed-up version of a children's icon. 

This new Dora appeared to have long flowing hair and was wearing what seemed a scanty skirt.  
 
seem to be a little over the top. I don't know any streetwalker who looks like that, and scanty skirt? She's wearing a babydoll dress and leggings! I see little kids wear those kind of clothes all the time and there's nothing sexual about it.

I dunno, just looking at those two images I don't see what the big problem is, although maybe the new Dora is wearing a bit too much jewelry.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 20, 2009)

^^[email protected] avatar!!! i saw that image the other day and i could NOT stop laughing


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 20, 2009)

Dora the streetwalker? ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, I love your icon. I saw the actual episode of that and I was like wtf D:


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_personally, i hate this kinda change. i mean....dora and her big ass head and her velcro LA Gears is what really made her cute to me. i mean whats next? a training bra? she gonna start dating Diego?_

 
They're cousins!!!!!

LOL Anyway.  Something to make a fuss about.  I think if they're planning on maturing the show, they're headed for failure.  Young, simplistic Dora is what gets small kids to watch and engage with the show.  If this older character matures as far as language and whatnot, then preschoolers may not be able to keep up, or may not even want to.  And if she looks like that and talks like a preschooler, I'd be concerned that she was "slow" and wouldn't want my child to follow that example.

Just my opinion.


----------



## COBI (Mar 20, 2009)

According to the article posted, the new, older Dora is for a line of dolls, not a new show or to replace the old Dora.  It is not intended for the same age demographics that watch the current/old Dora.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_According to the article posted, the new, older Dora is for a line of dolls, not a new show or to replace the old Dora.  It is not intended for the same age demographics that watch the current/old Dora._

 
You are totally correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The actual press release (the one where the people who are actually DEVELOPING the concept speak, not the 27 different outlets who speculated and put forth false information) announcing this a while back explicitly states that this is not a show, but rather an online game and interactive doll aimed at older girls. Dora will have a new set of friends and they will solve mysteries together. 

I get the feeling people would rather get their panties in a wad than actually read to find out what's really going to be happening.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_I understand why people who love her as she is are upset about the change.. and I absolutely agree with kids growing up wayy too fast now a days, but if the show remains just as educational for kids and the new Dora is still portrayed as an intelligent girl it could actually be sending out a good message to girls- especially those moving on to the 'tween' stage.._

 





   I kinda like the new Dora.  she looks appropriate.. and why can't she grow up just like children do?
The company is obviously trying to reposition Dora and target an older market ($$$$$$$).. and like it says above as long as she's still sending the right message to an older age group.. Why not?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't really take issue with anything except her shoes.... what's she gonna explore in ballet slippers?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 21, 2009)

I love it when animated characters don't age... it's the only place that works... Bart & Lisa are still the same age.


----------

